# Cargador de Taladro de Bateria quemado



## Benni (Jun 20, 2012)

Tengo un Taladro de Bateria de 18v en cuyo cargador se ha quemado un led y una resistencia que no puedo identificar el valor por que no se distinguen los colores. Me gustaria que alguien me ayudara a calcular el valor de la resistencia R1.
El esquema es el siguiente.GRACIAS


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 20, 2012)

Hola.

¿Cuál es la caracterítica de la bateria de 18V  (los AmpH)?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Benni (Jun 20, 2012)

En la Bateria solo pone las siguiente especificación  CD183B(80) 18VDC Ni-Cd
No tengo el manual de la maquina. 
Si la desmonto puede ser que especifique la corriente en el interior?
GRACIAS


----------



## Benni (Jun 21, 2012)

Crees que desmontando la bateria hallare los AmpH?
Xao


----------



## julmar (Jul 10, 2012)

Benni pues puedes realizar dos cosas desmontas las baterias que generalmente vienen etiquetadas por el fabricante original con la corriente que suministran o con la marca y modelo del taladro buscas en googl la bateria de repuesto y en sus especificaciones generalmente indican el voltaje y corriente que entrega.


----------

